# El Rico Habano Gran Habanero Deluxe (Maduro) Cigar Review - My favorite maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

To me this is my favorite, plenty of kick, full bodied and spicy.

Read the full review here: El Rico Habano Gran Habanero Deluxe (Maduro) Cigar Review - My favorite maduro


----------



## CoronaChris (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed. This one great full-bodied maduro.


----------

